# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الجمعه 23 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر الجمعه 23 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فيتو

 سامر العمرابي

كروجر وضغوط القلعة الحمراء

أخيرا حسم ملف التدريب فى المريخ بما تشتهى الغالبية من انصاره وتم التعاقد مع المدرب الألمانى مايكل كروجر الذى يعود للقلعة الحمراء بعد غياب عامين ونصف من اخر مرة تسلم فيها تدريب الفرقة الحمراء فى مثل هذه الظروف الصعبة وقاد الفريق لنيل لقب كأس السودان ليبقى إضافة لرصيده السابق مع لقبى الدورى والكأس فى موسم ألفين وثمانية الذى شهد وصول المريخ لمرحلة المجموعات فى الكونفدرالية التى خاض فيها مواجهات شرسة أمام الأشانتى الغانى والنجم التونسى وشبيبة القبائل الجزائرى.

 عودة كروجر تعتبر قرار موفق من الإدارة أو رئيس النادى تحديدا جمال الوالى كمعالجة إستثنائية ومنطقية للقرار غير الموفق فنيا بإقالة المدرب الكوكى فى منتصف الموسم ولكن الإستعانة بكروجر صاحب التجربة السابقة مع المريخ قللت درجات الخطر التى كان يمكن أن تحيط بالفريق.

 وفى نفس الوقت هناك فئة ليست بالقليلة تقف ضد عودة كروجر ولديها رأى سلبى فيه منذ تجربته السابقة مع المريخ إضافة لمن هم ضد إبراهومة الساعد الأيمن لكروجر والمدرب الأول حاليا وذلك يعكس بوضوح ان الأمور لن تكون بالسهولة التى يتخيلها البعض.

 ويجب الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن التنافس فى الدورة الثانية لن يكون سهلا بدليل مباراة الإتحاد مدنى التى كسبها المريخ بهدف غاندى وبالمقابل كان الحضرى نجما للمباراة كما ذكرت التقارير الصحفية مايعنى ان الرومان قاسموا المريخ الندية وحاولوا الوصول للشباك الحمراء والنتيجة تعنى ايضا أن المريخ عانى كثيرا فى الملعب.

 ماحدث فى مدنى سيحدث مرة أخرى فى مباريات الفريق داخل الخرطوم وخارجها والسبب أن الأندية الأخرى حضرت نفسها جيدا وأستفادت من فترة الراحة الطويلة ثم أن الطبيعى فى الدورى الممتاز هو إرتفاع المستوى الفنى فى الدورة الثانية لذلك يجب على الجماهير والإعلام الأحمر أن يتعاملوا مع الامر بحكمة وهدوء.

 لايوجد فريق ينتصر على طول الخط..ولم يولد المدرب الذى لايعرف طعم الهزيمة ويجب أن يكون تعادل برشلونة بالأمس أمام أتلتيكو درسا مفيدا ليتعامل المريخاب مع كرة القدم بواقعية أنها لاتخرج عن ثلاثة إحتمالات معروفة وأن العبء دائما يفترض ألا يقع على المدرب مهما كان.  

 أتركوا المريخ ينعم بالإستقرار الفنى وأبعدوا الإدارة ورئيس النادى تحديدا عن الضغوط والإنتقادات المستمرة لمردود الفريق وأسلوب المدربين وإلا لن يكون هناك فرق بين الكوكى وكروجر فى شئ علما بأن وجود عددية من اللاعبين أصحاب العطاء الضعيف فى الفرقة الحمراء يخصم من مجهود أى مدرب.

 خطوة التعاقد مع كروجر لمدة سنوة وثلاثة أشهر تؤكد ان الوالى يسعى للإستقرار الفنى ويجتهد فى إعداد المريخ بصورة مثالية ومستقرة وثابتة للموسم الجديد دون إهمال لضرورة حصد البطولتين المحليتين هذا الموسم وأعتقد أن المريخ مؤهل لذلك بنسبة كبيرة تتجاوز الثمانين بالمائة ولكن يبقى الهاجس فقط هو تقلبات كرة القدم وهى شئ طبيعى ولكن غير الطبيعى هو الأجواء المحبطة التى تحيط بالفريق الأحمر بسبب بعض أبنائه.

 الممتاز فى خطر

 ماحدث فى شندى من تصرفات غير مسؤولة لإدارة فريق النسور يجعل الكرة السودانية عموما والدورى الممتاز خصوصا فى خطر عظيم مالم يتدارك الجميع هذه المواقف بحسم وحكمة فى ان واحد.

 تكررت هذه الظواهر السالبة من إداريى فرقة النسور التى تلعب كرة قدم متميزة فى الملعب ولكن مايفعله المسؤولون يشوه هذه الصورة الجميلة بل يشمل التشويه التجربة المثالية فى دخول المؤسسات النظامية للوسط الرياضى وتقديم الرعاية والدعم للأندية على غرار مايحدث فى الجارة مصر.

 القرارات القوية للإتحاد بالامس من خلال لجنة الحالات الطارئة جاءت بردا وسلاما على الوسط الرياضى الذى ذهل مماحدث فى شندى وإتهام حكم بتناول الكحول وإقتياده للمستشفى للكشف الطبى عليه فى بادرة غير مسبوقة فى تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية وربما تاريخ الرياضة ككل.

 بالمقابل نتمنى من قادة الشرطة التحقيق فى الأمر والتقصى ومحاسبة المتسببين فى المهزلة الكروية لأن الأمر يتعلق بالشرطة التى هى الأقرب للشعب وتعمل فى خدمته وحتى لا تحسب تصرفات قلة منفلتة على مؤسسة سيادية لها وزنها وقيمتها.
 -
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم حسن عبد السلام .. لن نقف مكتوفي الايدي حيال قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة الظالمة ضد النسور الخرطوم
 الذين ضربوا الحكم بالبونية في كاس السودان لم يعاقبوا معاقبة النسور

 هاجم رئيس الاتحاد المحلي الخرطوم لكرة القدم لجنة الحالالت الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني للكرة واصفا قراراها التي اتخذته بمعاقبة فريق النسور الخرطوم بخصم نقاطه امام المريخ في بطولة الممتاز ومعاقبة عدد من ادارية بالمتسرع والظالم وقال في تصريحات صحفية خص به المركز الاعلامي للاتحاد بالرغم من تاكيدا التام علي احترام وقدسية المنافسة من حيث القانون والقواعد العامة الا اننا نقول ان اللجنة قد تعاملت بغير الحكمة والعقل وتسرعت في اتخاذ قراراها واغلظت علي النسور الفريق الجاد ولم نفرق بين الجوانب الفنية للعبة ومسؤلياتها والجوانب الادارية الشرطية للمشرفين علي الفريق وقال ان اللواء مكي رجل متمكن ومتدين ولا يمكن ان يخرج منه ماهو غير مالؤف عنه واستطرد قائلا ان منافسة كاس السودان شهدت في نهائياتها بالخرطوم خروج عن الروح الرياضية السمحة واكثر من ذلك بالبنية علي الحكم فلماذا لم تصدر اللجنة قرارات سريعة ورادعة واضاف نامل ونتعشم ان لا تكون القرارات التي صدرت بحق النسور القصد منها تصفية حسابات لمواقف انتخابية او غيرها وما هكذا تدار الرياضة بالخيار والفقوس وقال اننا سنقف من ادارة نادي النسور لمناهضة كل هذه القرارات بالوسائل القانونية المتاحة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكى يقاضى الأرباب ويسجل حلقة مثيرة مع قناة النيلين قبل السفر

حرك مدرب المريخ السابق التونسى محمد الكوكى دعوى قضائية ضد نادى الأهلى شندى والأرباب صلاح إدريس بسبب مستحقاته المالية بطرف النادى وأستمعت المحكمة ﻷقوال المدرب صباح الخميس وقبل ساعات من سفره لبلده سجلت قناة النيلين حلقة خاصة مع الكوكى تناولت مسيرته مع المريخ والمشاكل التى إعترضته وسيتم بث الحلقة مساء السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر يغادر الى اثيوبيا ويعود اول سبتمبر

غادر الخرطوم في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الخميس الالماني مايكل كروجر مدرب المريخ متوجها الى العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا من اجل اكمال اجراءات انهاء تعاقده مع فريق سانت جورج الاثيوبي، وبعدها سيغادر كروجر الى المانيا من اجل بعض الترتيبات ، وسيعود الى الخرطوم في الاول من سبتمبر لتولي الامور الفنية في المريخ بصورة رسمية ، وكان كورجر اكمل اتفاقه مع المريخ على ان يشرف على الفريق الاحمر بعقد يمتد لسنة وثلاثة اشهر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ : الحضري يمر بافضل فتراته واستغرب عدم ضمه للمنتخب المصري

ابدى ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ ارتياحه الشديد للفترة التي يمر بها حارس الفريق المصري عصام الحضري وقال في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية):" الحضري حارس صاحب تاريخ وبطولات لاتحصى ، ويمكنه ان ينام عليها ، ولا يفعل شي، ولكنه عكس ذلك يمتلك طموح كبير ، ورغبة اكيدة في تحقيق كل شي، ولا يمل من تحقيق البطولات ، ولا يقبل الخسارة"
 واضاف المدرب الملقب بـ(ابراهومة):" الحضري يمر بفترة تعتبر الافضل في تاريخه حاليا مع المريخ ، واعتقد انه يمثل روح كبيرة في فريق المريخ ، ويقدم مستويات ثابتة ومتميزة ، ويقود الفريق ببراعة كبيرة"
 واكد ابراهومة ان الحضري كان له القدح المعلى في حصول المريخ على الثلاث نقاط في مباراة الاتحاد مدني في الجولة 14 وقال:" لايمكن حصر نجاح الحضري مع المريخ في مباراة الاتحاد فهو منذ عودته يقدم مستويات ثباتة ويتدرب بصورة مذهلة ، حيث يؤدي تدريبين في اليوم ، ويحافظ على نفسه"
 ونوه ابراهومة الى ان الحضري لاعب محترف من الطراز الرفيع ولم يسبق ان وجد احترافية مماثلة له 
 واستغرب ابراهومة لعدم اختيار الحضري لقائمة المنتخب المصري بالرغم من التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر الفراعنة في تصفيات كاس العالم وقال:" اعتقد ان المنتخب المصري يحتاج الى عصام الحضري وخبراته اضافة الى ان الدوري المصري متوقف مما اثر على مستويات حراس المرمى في المنتخب المصري ، والحضري هو الحارس الوحيد الذي يلعب مباريات باستمرار ويتدرب بصورة راتبة"
 وتمنى ابراهومة في ختام حديثه النجاح للحضري وحصد مزيد من الالقاب مع المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يتعاقد مع كروجر لسنة وثلاثة اشهر ابتداءا من اول سبتمبر

اكمل جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ اتفاقه مع الالماني مايكل كروجر لتولي الامور الفنية في الفريق لمدة سنة وثلاثة اشهر ، وسيشرف كروجر على الفريق ابتداءا من الاول من سبتمبر ،وسيوقع المريخ العقد مع المدرب الالماني خلال الساعات المقبلة، على ان يغادر كروجر الى المانيا لترتيب بعض الامور والعودة في بداية سبتمبر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فازت على مريخ الحصاحيصا.. افيال جبرة تقترب من الممتاز 

 اقترب فاروق جبرة من العوجة بالافيال الي الدور الحاسم المؤهل للممتاز عقب فوز فريقه عصر امس على مريخ الحصاحيصا بثلاثة اهداف وكان الفريق قد كسب مريخ كوستي خارج القواعد برباعية بالتالي تصدر مجموعته واقترب من حسم امر التاهل الي الدور الحاسم المؤهل للممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير الخرطوم الوطني الحاج يفتح النيران:تنازلنا عن كاس دورة النيل الكبرى للهلال تجنبا لكارثة رياضية

 نسعي لاحراز بطولة الممتاز
 قال الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم الوطني المهندس عز الدين الحاج أن حصول الخرطوم علي المركز الثاني في القسم الأول من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لم يكن هدفا استراتيجيا لهم ، إلا انه أكد علي قدرة فريقه في مشاغبة القمة المريخ والهلال علي مركزيها المفضلين الأول والثاني .
 وكشف عزالدين الحاج في حواره لموقع كورة ان ناديه هو البطل الحقيقي لبطولة النيل الكبري الدولية التي أقيمت بالخرطوم إلا أنهم تنازلوا لفريق الهلال كأس البطولة لتجنب كارثة رياضية كادت أن تحدث بين جماهير نادي الهلال وتحدث عن قضية المدرب لطفي السليمي مع نادي الأهلي،بالإضافة لازمة البث التلفزيوني التي تجددت مرة أخري ، وموقف كتلة أندية الدوري الممتاز من انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحكمه الأمين العام لكتلة أندية الممتاز ...  
 ألا تعتقد بأنكم في نادي الخرطوم استعجلتم في تنظيم بطولة النيل الكبرى الرمضانية الدولية، أو فشلتم في إخراجها بصورة أفضل مما انتهت عليها ؟
 دورة وادي النيل والنيل الكبرى التي شاركت فيها أندية الاكسبريس الأوغندي والبن الأثيوبي والهلال والخرطوم من السودان كانت لها أهداف سياسية ورياضية وفنية خاصة ، بعد نجاح السودان في تنظيم النسخة الأخيرة من بطولة سيكافأ للأندية بالفاشر وكادقلي، ونحن في نادي الخرطوم لا ننكر بان هناك سلبيات صاحبت البطولة ،وقدمنا تقرير كامل وكافي من كل المحاور للجنة العليا ،وواحد من الأشكال التي صاحبت البطولة إنشغال مسئولي الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالانتخابات التي جرت في اليوم التالي من نهاية البطولة وعدم موافقتهم على برمجة الجولة الثالثة من البطولة لقيام مباراة المنتخب السوداني والبوروندي وانشغال الهلال بمباراة في كأس السودان، الأمر الذي جعلنا نكتفي بمباراتين لكل فريق.
 رغم توفيقكم في إخراج حفل الافتتاح لبطولة النيل بصورة أجمل، إلا أنكم فشلتم في ختامها ؟
 نحن في نادي الخرطوم ليس طرفاً في الأحداث أو السلبيات التي صاحبت المباراة الختامية بين الهلال والاكسبريس الأوغندي والتي لم تكتمل بسبب إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي, وهذا الأمر يخص اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم ، وكان من المفترض أن يوفر اتحاد الخرطوم بطارية لتشغيل المولد الكهربائي الخاص بالإستاد ،ولكن عندما فشل الاتحاد في تشغيل المولد كان الوضع الطبيعي أن تعاد المباراة في اليوم الثاني ولكن قيام مباراة المنتخب السوداني وبوروندي حالت دون إعادتها ، بالإضافة للضغوطات التي واجهتنا بسبب وجود تحريض من بعض أهل الهلال لجماهير النادي بسبب الأحداث الإدارية التي يمر بها مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال وكان يمكن أن يحدث كارثة رياضية لولا تصرفنا بإنهاء المباراة وتسليم الكأس لنادي الهلال في الظلام ،وكان هو أفضل الحلول لتجنب كارثة رياضية ، رغم أن نادي الخرطوم كان هو البطل الحقيقي او صحاب اللقب حسب القانون، إلا إننا تنازلنا عن كأس البطولة لنادي الهلال حتي لا نخلق أزمة رياضية كانت يمكن أن تحدث تخريبا داخل ستاد الخرطوم او مواجهة مباشرة ما بين مؤيد لرئيس نادي الهلال او معارض له ، وكانت هناك تحركات لشرطة امن الملاعب تحسباً لأي مواجهات بين جماهير الهلال ، ولذلك قررنا منح كأس البطولة لنادي الهلال ، ووجدنا الإشادة من جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني بهذه الخطوة .
 في حوار له مع موقع كووورة قال رئيس نادي الأهلي خالد هارون أن نادي الخرطوم أقحم نفسه في قضية المدرب التونسي السليمي ؟
 المدرب السليمي الآن هو مدرب نادي الخرطوم ، بلا شك نادي الخرطوم تدخل في هذه القضية بعد أن بدأ اسم النادي يرد في كل الأحاديث الصحفية من بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي وتدخلنا أيضا عندما بدأت القضية تمس نادي الخرطوم الكيان وليس لطفي السلمي ، نادي الأهلي له حق التقاضي وفق رؤيته ولكن وبما أن السليمي هو مدرب الخرطوم ومن ضمن منظومة النادي بلا شك يجب أن يكون لنا دفوعاتنا التي لا تخرج عن النص بأي صورة من الصور رغم تقديرنا لنادي الأهلي ، انا علي المستوى الشخصي اعلم تماما مراحل التقاضي في هذه القضية من كلمة بسم الله وحتى ختامها وسنستمر فيها حتى المحكمة الرياضية الدولية ( كاس ) بمدينة لوزان السويسرية لأنها قضية رياضية وليس سياسية او جنائية.
 موقفكم المساند لمجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر هل كان هو سبب إبعادكم من الانتخابات الأخيرة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ؟
 نادي الخرطوم لم يكن جزء في هذه الانتخابات ولم يكن له صوت حتى يكون مع او ضد ، بعد أن تم إبعاده بلعبة انتخابية ، وكان من المفترض أن نكون ممثلين لكتلة الممتاز حسب الاتفاق الذي تم في الجمعية العمومية الطارئة ولكن نادي الخرطوم والأهلي والنسور تنازلوا طوعا لنادي الهلال والمريخ لتمثيل أندية الخرطوم في الانتخابات ، ولكن عندما تم إبعادهما لعدم توفيق أوضاعهم الإدارية كان من الطبيعي أن يكون نادي الخرطوم هو البديل إلا إننا كأندية الخرطوم لم نتفق في اختيار البديل وتم إبعادنا بلعبة انتخابية ،ولذلك عندما فشلنا في الحصول على الأغلبية التي تؤهلنا الدخول في الجمعية العمومية قررنا في اجتماع مجلس الإدارة عقب انتخابات كتلة أندية الممتاز ،سحب البند الذي كان من المفترض أن يحدد بشكل رسمي موقف النادي في الانتخابات.
 ولكن كتلة أندية الممتاز والتي أنت أمينها العام كانت قد أعلنت موقفها صراحة واعتراضها الواضح على سياسة مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر ؟
 كتلة أندية الممتاز ليس ضد سياسة الاتحاد أو مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر المطلقة، بل الاعتراض كان في بعض الأشياء وما زلنا في كتلة الممتاز ضدها، وليس ضد سياسة الاتحاد وسنناقش هذه الأشياء داخل البيت الواحد وخاصة أننا مقبلون على التنفيذ الرسمي لدوري المحترفين.
 هل هناك أزمة ثقة ما بين كتلة أندية الممتاز والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم؟
 ليس أزمة ثقة ، ولكن التواصل بيننا في الفترة السابقة كان ضعيفاً جداً جداً بمعنى كان من الصعب جداً الحصول على رد إذا كان عبر الجوال أو أي وسيلة أخرى من الضباط الأربعة ،خاصة عندما تكون هناك قضية مهمة جداً تحتاج إلى استفسار أو إستشارة أو توضيح لم نجد الرد وهذه الأشياء كانت معيبة وغير طيبة في حق الاتحاد السوداني وسبق أن كنت خارج السودان رئيساً لبعثة فريق الخرطوم واحتجت إلى استشارة في جزئية تتعلق بمباراتنا الخارجية وللأسف لم يرد علي اتصالي أحد من ضباط الاتحاد.
 هل توصلتم في كتلة أندية الممتاز لحل حول أزمة بث مباريات الدورية الثانية للممتاز؟
 لم نتوصل حتي ألان لحل أزمة بث مباريات الدورة الثانية .. ولكن هناك تحركات ايجابية من قادة الاتحاد السوداني للوصول الي حل ، وعلمت بان الدكتور معتصم جعفر قد التقي أو ربما يلتقي خلال الساعات القادمة بالنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية الأستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه لتسهيل انسياب أموال البث التي تم الاتفاق عليها مع رئاسة الجمهورية.  
 كيف تم الإعداد للدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز وهل يستطيع الفريق المحافظة علي المركز الثاني الذي حصل عليه في الدور الأول؟
 بكل صراحة حصولنا علي المركز الثاني في القسم الأول من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لم يكن هدفنا الاستراتيجي ،لان خطتنا لهذا الموسم أن نحافظ علي المركز الثالث الذي حصل عليه الفريق الموسم الماضي بفارق قليل من ثاني البطولة ، ولكن حصولنا علي المركز الثاني في الدورة الأولي للمنافسة منحنا طموح اكبر في مشاغبة القمة المريخ والهلال علي مركزيها المفضلين الأول والثاني أو المحافظة علي المركز الثاني ، خاصة بعد الإعداد الجيد للفريق بمعسكر تحضيري بمصر ومواجهة الزمالك المصري ودياً ومشاركتنا أيضا في دورة النيل الرمضانية الكبرى بالسودان كما ادي الفريق عدد من المباريات الودية أمام مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادقلي وهلال نيالا ، ونريد أيضا أن نوضح أن هنالك جهد كبير تم في هذا النادي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يواجه شبابه مساء اليوم

  يواجه المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه رديف النادي عند الساعة السادسة مساء وذلك ضمن برنامج الاحتفال باللاعبين بمناسبة فوزهم ببطولة الدوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز وهي اول مسابقة اقامها الاتحاد العام للاندية الرديفة بالممتاز حيث يشارك في الحفل اليوم عددا من الفنانين بجانب نجوم المريخ الحاليين وجيل مانديلا بجانب ابناء المريخ من الاقطاب بجانب مجلس المريخ حيث تقرر تعطيل كافة البطاقات الاكرامية عدا بطاقات الاعلام للمساهمة في توفير الحافز للاعبين الذين حققوا الفوز ببطولة الدوري الرديف!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 النسور على رأسه ريشه !
 اصدرت لجنة الحالات الطارئة قرارتها بمعاقبة نادى النسور بسبب تصرفات عدد من ادارى الفريق ادت الى عدم اكتمال مباراتهم ضد اهلى شندى حيث اعتبرت اللجنة الفريق خاسرا لمباراته امام النمور وخصمت ثلاث نقاط من رصيده اضافة الى ايقاف عشرة من الاداريين وحرمانهم من مزاولة نشاطهم لمدة ثلاث سنوات ! 
 وكما هو معروف ان التقرير الطبى قد اثبت ان حكم المباراة لم يكن مخمورا كما زعم الطاقم الاداريى لفريق النسور الذى رفض اكمال المباراة مالم يتم اجراء الفحص الطبى على الحكم المذكور !!
 ماحدث فى المباراة المذكورة هو بلا شك سابقة خطيرة جدا قد تفتح الباب امام تصرفات مماثلة اذا لم تتم مواجهة مثل هذه التصرفات بالحزم والردع اللازمين لاسيما وان الحكام مهما اختلفنا على ادائهم داخل الملعب الا انهم يظلوا جزءا اساسى فى منظومة كرة القدم وبدونهم يصعب اقامة اى نشاط كروى على مستوى كل الدرجات ,, لهذا لا احد يمكنه ان يلوم لجنة التحكيم اذا قررت بالفعل تجميد نشاط افرادها ومنعهم من المشاركة فى ادارة اى مباراة فى الدورى الممتاز.
 العقوبات التى اصدرتها لجنة الحالات الطارئة قد تبدو عادلة وتتناسب مع حجم الجرم غير المسبوق الذى ارتكبه الطاقم الادارى لفريق النسور لاسيما وان معظم اعضاء الطاقم الادارى هم من افراد جهاز الشرطة الذى يفترض ان يتحلى افراده بالانضباط واحترام القانون وحث الاخرين على ذلك ,, فلا غبار على العقوبات وان كانت من وجهة نظر الكثيرين ضعيفة ومتساهلة واقل مما هو متوقع خاصة وان الاتهام الظالم قد اصاب كل اعضاء جهاز التحكيم واساء لسمعتهم كما ان هذه الحادثة قد جاءت ايضا فى اعقاب اعتداء مدرب مريخ الفاشر على مساعد حكم مباراة فريقه ضد المريخ ضمن مباريات الجولة الاولي من القسم الثانى للدورى الممتاز !
 لكن بعيدا عن هذه العقوبات ومدى قوتها او ضعفها فقد استغربت من تصرف رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر الذى ذكرت الصحف بانه سارع فى اجراء اتصالات بقيادة جهاز الشرطة واطلاعهم على ماحدث من فريق النسور فى ملعب شندى !!
 نعلم بان فريق النسور يتبع اداريا لجهاز الشرطة الا ان هذه العلاقة لاتبرر لرئيس الاتحاد العام ان يجرى اتصالات بقيادة الشرطة او اى شخص اخر خارج منظومة الاتحاد العام لاطلاعهم على تصرفات زيد او عبيد من الاداريين !! 
 جهاز الشرطة مع احترامنا لقيادته وافراده الا انه ليس بالمرجعية القانونية للاتحاد العام حتى يبادر رئيسه الدكتور معتصم جعفر لاطلاع قيادته بما حدث من تصرفات خاطئة ارتكبها عدد من اداريى الفريق ,, فالنسور ليس على رأسه ريشه وانما هو مثل بقية ال14 ناديا التى يتشكل منها الدورى الممتاز ويخضع للوائح والقوانين التى تحكم عمل الاتحاد العام ,, فهل اذا كان مصدر هذه التصرفات الخاطئة اداريين مثلا من اندية الامل او اهلى مدنى هل سيبادر رئيس الاتحاد العام للاتصال بوالي نهر النيل او والى الجزيرة لاطلاعهم على ماحدث ام انه سيوجه لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاجتماع ومن ثم اصدار عقوباتها المباشرة ضد تلك الاندية ؟ 
 ليس من واجب رئيس الاتحاد العام ان يميز اندية القوات النظامية على الاندية ( المدنية الاخرى ) جميعهم سواسية امام القانون ,, لان مثل هذه الاتصالات ( الشخصية ) التى لايسندها قانون او لائحة مع قيادة الشرطة ستفتح الباب امام الجودية ومن ثم المطالبة بتخفيض العقوبات وهو مانتوقع حدوثه فى الايام القادمة التى تسبق اعتماد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام للعقوبات التى اصدرتها لجنة الحالات الطارئة !
 عموما ماحدث فى ملعب شندى امر خطير جدا لانقول ذلك لان الطرف المعنى هو فريق النسور ولكن كل من يأتى بمثل هذا التصرف فى ملاعب كرة القدم على مختلف درجاتها لابد ان يواجه بالعقوبات الرادعة حتى لو دعى الامر الى تجميد نشاط الفريق وهبوطه للدرجة الاولي حتى يكون عظة وعبرة لكل من يحاول ان يستغل ( سلطاته وسطوته ) فى افساد نشاط كرة القدم !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر طالب بهيثم طمبل في الجهاز الاداري

 علمت كفرووتر ان مدرب الالماني مايكل كروجر قد طالب بنجم المريخ السابق طمبل ضمن الجهاز الاداري في المريخ وربما تم تعيين طمبل ليكون واحدا من عناصر الجهاز الاداري للمدرب لاجادته اللغة الانجليزية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاعلامية فاطمة الصادق تنفي ما نسب اليها عن عودة هيثم الي الهلال

 نفت الزميلة الاعلامية فاطمة الصادق مانسب اليها عن عودة هيثم مصطفي الي الهلال واكدت في صفحتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيسبوك) انها لم تتحجث لاي شخص حول امكانية عودة هيثم للهلال وقالت : قمت بتغيير هواتف منذ اندلاع الازمة الهلالية من اجل الابتعاد عن القيل والقال و قالت انها لم تتحدث عن لاعب بالمريخ مطلقا
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور ود النادر
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكوررررررررررررررر يامحمد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا المبدع محمد النادر على الروائع

وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليك ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب علي فرح
عودة كروجر .. من جديد

كروجر مدرب المريخ الجديد .. مدرب جيد جدا ليس في ذلك شك .. يمتلك خبرة كبيرة جدا في الملاعب الإفريقية من خلال عمله مع المريخ لفترتين .. وعمله مع سانت جورج الإثيوبي .. كما أنه يمتلك معرفة كبيرة جدا بالكرة السودانية .. ملاعبها وجمهورها .. سلبياتها وإيجابياتها .. ويمكن القول ان اختيار مجلس المريخ للألماني كروجر لتولي الأمور الفنية للفريق الأحمر إختيار موفق يختصر الكثير من الوقت الذي كان يمكن ان يستغرقه مدرب جديد لمعرفة طبيعة وشخصية اللاعب السوداني .. ولكن هنالك سؤال مهم جدا جدا..!هلإنتفت الأسباب التي دعت إدارة المريخ للتخلي عنه في المرات السابقة ..!! هل اصبح كروجر مرحا شخصية مختلفة عن تلك الشخصية المتعصبة التي  شكى من قسوتها عدد من لاعبي المريخ..!!
ننصح .. وحتى يتثنى للمريخ الإستفادة الفعلية من هذا المدرب يجب التأكدمن ان  الأسباب التي دعت كروجر لمغادرة المريخ سابقا .. قد غادرت هي أيضا .. ولم يتم التعاقد معها من جديد .. وإن ام يحدث هذا فسوف لن تكون هنالك فرق وقيمة لضم كروجر للإطار الفني للمريخ ..
أمر آخر مهم جدا وهو ان فترة التعاقد مع كروجر والتي تم تحديدها بعام وثلاثة اشهر سوف تنتهي في سبتمبر القادم قبل  نهايته .. ما قد يدخل المريخ  في مشاكل عديدة حال قرر كروجر العودة للحبشة التي يقال ان من يشرب من (سد النهضة) فيهﻻ  لا بد ان عود اليها لأجل (جغمة تانية) . .. أضف لذلك ان عملية بناء فريق قوي ومتجانس يحقق البطولات المحلية والخارجية يحتاج لأكثر من موسمين .. وهذا ما لم يحدث في حالة كروجر  وعودته الأخيرة بتعاقد قصير الأجل بحسب ما رشحت الأخبار يتيح للألماني الإشراف على المريخ في الدورة الثانية للممتاز موسم2013 ..  ثم الإشراف على اعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد 2014 وقيادته حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى .. !!
كل التوفيق لكروجر مع فريق المريخ في المهمة الجديدة ولكن ينبغي عدم النظر لموضوع  التدريب بطريقة (تيك أويي) فهو عملية طويلة جدا تحتاج لمنح المديرالفني الوقت والثقة والقوة والإمكانيات المالية .. !!
قف
خرطوم أديس .. وبالعكس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
النسور.. الخروج عن المألوف..!

لأسباب معروفة وأخرى غير معروفة دخل نادي النسور الأم درماني الذي ينشط  بالدوري الممتاز حالة عدم إتزان منذ بداية الموسم، وتأرجحت نتائجه وتراجعت  بشكل لا يترك للمراقبين مساحة للإجتهاد حول ما سينتهي إليه الأمر إذا ما  استمرت الأحوال على ماهي عليه، وتضاربت السياسات عندما خسر الفريق جهود  العميد مكي عبد القادر الذي كان وقتها بعيداً عن الفريق وفي مقر عمله بجنوب  دارفور، ولم يعد الفريق هو نفسه المشكل من مجموعة المقاتلين الأشاوث الذين  ذاع صيتهم وحققوا الإنجاز التأريخي بصعود الفريق من الدرجة الثالثة إلى  الممتاز مباشرة، بمنظومة ضوابط لم نشهد لها مثيلاً في التأريخ المعاصر لكرة  القدم السودانية.. في هذا الظرف الذي سيطرت فيه الفوضى بشكل لافت.. ولكن  في كل تلك المسيرة كان البعض يتعامل مع العميد مكي على أساس أنه يستمد  شخصيته بذلك النمط من كونه رجلاً عسكرياً، ولم يعرف أحد أن هذه تركيبته  وطريقته في الحياة العامة، رجل منضبط لا يعرف مجاملة نفسه إن هو وقع في  خطأ.. لذلك إحترمته كثيراً ومازلت..!
بعض التصرفات التي كانت تبدر من أفراد بشكل مزعج منحت الوسط الرياضي  إحساساً بأن فريق النسور قادم من أجل التعامل مع الناس بفوقية هي بدون شك  غريبة على الرياضة والرياضيين، وأنهم قادمون إلى الملاعب مستصحبين معهم  شخصياتهم ورتبهم العسكرية ليتعاملوا مع الغير بعقلية النظام العام داخل  الملاعب الخضراء، وحتى لو احتج أحدهم على قرار حكم.. وهو سلوك شائع من  الجميع فسروا ذلك بأنها محاولة للتأثير على الحكم من منطلق سلطوي وقوة  جانبية، وفي كثير من المواقف كانوا يظلمون النسور كفريق بهذه التفسيرات..  ولكن ما حدث في مباراتهم مع أهلي شندي أمس الأول في إعتقادي أكثر من مجرد  سابقة خطيرة في فريق كان يحتاج للتماسك في تصرفات الأفراد المسؤولين عنه من  أجل أن يتماسك اللاعبين داخل الملعب وتتماسك النتائج بدورها ليبقى الفريق  في الدوري الممتاز، ولكن ما حدث في تلك المباراة أنهم خلعوا الزي الرياضي  وارتدوا الخوذات ودخلوا الملعب من اجل تنفيذ حملة لمكافحة الخمور، فاتهموا  الحكم بالسكر، واقتادوه إلى المستشفى لإجراء كشف طبي لم يثبت الإتهام..  وهذه مصيبة اخرى تدل على أن الإتهام كان قائماً على بينات غير مؤسسة،  ومعلومة لم يستوثق منها قبل أن يتسرعوا ويكسروا الدنيا على النحو الذي  تم..!
إذا أراد فريق النسور أن يواصل مشواره كفريق متميز حقق إنجازاته الرياضية  على الملعب مسجلاً حالات نادرة في تأريخ الكرة السودانية، فعليه أن يخلع  الزي الميري ويكتفي بالزي الرياضي ويلتزم بالسلوك الرياضي القويم، لأن  الفوقية ومحاولات إظهر السلطة في ملاعب كرة القدم تلخبط الحسابات وتقلب  الموازين وتؤثر على عدالة المنافسة.. والأهم من ذلك انها تثير كراهية  الجمهور الرياضي للفريق في الوقت الذي نرى فيه ان نادي النسور بحاجة إلى  حشد جماهير مساندة للأداء الرجولي الذي يقدمه الفريق، ونماذج الإنضباط التي  يطبقها..!
سيتضرر هذا الفريق كثيراً من الشخصيات التي تريد أن تمد رأسها في الوسط  الرياضي من خلال شخصياتها العسكرية.. ومثل ما حدث أمس الاول من مواقف ستسجل  بكل تأكيد سلبياً في سجلات الفريق.. وسيبقى النسور بهذه الواقعة من الفرق  التي توضع بين الأقواس مالم تعاد الحسابات وتوضع الامور في نصابها.. ومع  ذلك ثقتنا لا تنقطع في قيادة الفريق.. فلو تخلوا عن الإنضباط.. او طبقوه  على اللاعبين فقط فإن ذلك سيشوه المشهد ويضبح الفريق مسخاً بعد ان كان آية  من الجمال..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
إن فوكس
نجيب عبدالرحيم 
النسور .. عسكرة الرياضة!!


قبل أن يجف مداد قلمي عن كارثة الأمطار والسيول التي تعرض لها أهلنا في  ربوع الوطن وما خلفته من دمار لحق بالأسر السودانية بسب الانتهازية والفساد  واستغلال السلطة من أجل الكسب غير المشروع الذي أودى بأرواح بعض من أهلنا  وتحطيم منازلهم وضياع ممتلكاتهم وكالعادة الرقص على أشلاء الضحايا ولا حسيب  ولا رقيب !!.

بعد كل هذه المشاهد المؤلمة والمحزنة نشاهد واحدة من عجائب الدنيا في  المسرح الرياضي   الذي يعتبر الملاذ والمتعة للفقراء والبسطاء وأصحاب  الأحلام والترفيه عن النفس وخاصة إنسان السودان تغسل دموعه وهمومه وتنسيه  المشاكل الحياتية التي تحاصره من اجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية وغيرها.

خلال مباراة الأهلي شندي والنسور التي أقيمت في شندي ضمن مباريات الدوري  الممتاز انتهت حصتها الأولى بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ومع بداية الحصة الثانية  التي لن يمضي عليها سوى ثلاثة عشر دقيقة إذ بأحد الضباط من أدارة فريق  النسور يقتحم ارض الملعب ويأمر لاعبيه بمغادرة الملعب ويقتاد حكم المباراة  عماد عبد الله من الملعب بتوجيه تهمة شرب الخمر إليه وأمره بمرافقته إلى  المستشفى لإجراء الكشف الطبي عليه.

أولاً أين أمن الملاعب وأين أفراد الشرطة التي تتواجد داخل الملعب لحفظ  الأمن والنظام وحماية اللاعبين والحكام والمنشآت وكيف سمحوا لهذا الضابط أن  يدخل الملعب ويقتاد حكم المباراة من داخل أرض الملعب وتوجيه تهمة السكر  إليه أين مراقب المباراة المكلف من قبل الإتحاد وأين رئيس الفريق ومدرب  الفريق من كل هذا ؟

للأسف الشديد الموقف المريب والغريب وقوف كل قوات الشرطة المكلفة بحماية  الملعب موقف الداعم أو المتفرج على  السلوك غير أخلاقي وغير رياضي الذي  أنتهجه زميلهم وينافي الروح الرياضية ولذا ستشهد ملاعبنا في قادم الأيام  وفي الأمتار الأخيرة من المنافسة أخطر من ذلك طالما الفرق العسكرية تشارك  في المنافسة ستستغل سلطتها في الفوز بالقوة بالتخويف بالتهديد بالوعيد  وتلفيق التهم وتشويه سمعة الشرفاء من القبيلة الرياضية والتشهير بهم دون أي  جرم ارتكبوه وهم قادرون على ذلك بأدواتهم المعروفة.

العقوبات التي أصدرها الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم بحق فريق النسور وإدارييه  يجب أن تكون أشد جسامة لأن ما حدث غير متوقع وغير معقول وغير مقبول ولم  يحدث إطلاقاً في كل الملاعب العالمية ولا شك أن هذه الحادثة سيكون لها أثر  سلبي على سمعة الرياضة السودانية.

بعد براءة حكم المباراة من تهمة شرب الخمر وتم معاقبة الضابط من قبل  الإتحاد السؤال المهم جداً هل ستقوم الجهة العسكرية الذي يتبع لها بمعاقبته  لاستغلاله السلطة في غير مكانها وتشويه سمعة مواطن  شريف بدون وجه حق وعلى  لجنة الحكام تصعيد الأمر إلى أعلى سلطة في الدولة لحماية حكامها من كيد  العسكر الذين لا يتوانون عن عمل أي شيء من أجل الوصول إلى أهدافهم.

نحن رياضيين وليس سياسيين أتركونا نعيش بسلام وأمان مع المنظومة الرياضية  التي عشقناها ولا نريد كوزنة ولا تسييس ولا تحزيب ولا عسكرة لأهلية  وديمقراطية النشاط الرياضي ولا نريد التدخل المستمر من أجهزة الدولة  العسكرية والأمنية والمدنية في تسيير الشؤون الرياضية الذي سيعرضنا إلى  عزلة من الفيفا التي ترفض أي تتدخل حكومي في الشأن الرياضي.

ما حدث في ملعب شندي سابقة خطيرة ونادرة الحدوث وإذا لم يتم اجتثاثها ستكون  الرياضة السودانية بكل أدواتها في خطر وتتوقف مسيرتها ولذا يجب على  المؤسسات الرياضية وجميع الرياضيين بمختلف ألوانهم إبعاد الرياضة عن حوش  السياسة والخلافات الداخلية، وعن كل ما يحرف مسارها عن هدفها الأساسي  باعتبارها عنواناً للديمقراطية الحقيقية وتعد أداة للتقارب والتفاهم بين كل  الرياضيين والشعوب في أحلك الظروف فلا بد من تكاتف جميع أهل القبيلة  الرياضية والوقوف معاً في خندق واحد وإيجاد صيغة جديدة وتعامل شفاف مع  مؤسسات الدولة حفاظا على ديمقراطية وأهلية النشاط الرياضي من التسييس  والتكويش.

لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

صيحة
موسي مصطفي
(خرطوش) غاندي انقذنا من غضبة الرومان

فلتنا باعجوبة من كمين الرومان بخرطوش الغاني غاندي كاسينو وظفرنا بالنقاط  والتي لا نستحقها على الاطلاق لاننا لم نقدم المستوى الذي برزنما به خلال  المباريات الاخيرة في كاس السودان والدوري الممتاز اخرها مباراة المريخ  الفاشر!!

لا ادري لماذا يلعب المريخ في الولايات بهذا المستوي السيء والمهزوز حيث  فلتنا باعجوبة في مباراة الاهلي ايضا بعد سلسلة من العروض القوية!!

ملعب مدني لم يكن مشجعا وعلى المسئولين تاهيله حتى يساعد اللاعبين على  الابداع واعتقد انه واحد المسببات التي ادت لاعاقة الاهلي هذا الموسم  وتسببت في انهياره في مباريات مهمة رغم انه يقدم الافضل.

غاندي يحسب له ان ساعد المريخ في حسم المباراة لانه يملك الحلول والفردية  وهذا ما كان يفتقده المريخ طوال السنوات الماضية وهو تسبب في خروج المريخ  من البطولات الافريقية.

عاد المريخ بالمهم وحققالفوز باحق نقاط وهي نقاط مفصلية سيكون لها دورا  حاسما في بطولة الدوري وتبقي فقط اخطر المواجهات وابرزها في الاسبوع الرابع  امام الهلال وهي ايضا مباراة مهمة والفوز فيها او التعادل يعني ان المريخ  حسم البطولة ان استطاع ان يمر بالمريخ بامان خلال مباراتي الامل وهلال  الجبال بجانب مباراة الخرطوم الوطني بملعب استاد الخرطوم.

المريخ لم يقدم اي ملمح فني رغم الفوز الذي حققه على الرومان بهدف ناري من قدم اللاعب المهاري غاندي كاسينو.

خبرات الحارس المصري عصام الحضري حسمت المواجهة للمريخ واستطاع ان يقود  المريخ للفوز بعد ان زاد عن مرماه واعتقد انه كان احق بجائزة المباراة وليس  اي لاعب غيره لانه كان فريقا بحاله!!

الحضري وقف سدا منيعا امام هجوم الرومان الناري بقيادة اللاعب الشاب مهند  عز الدين كوجاك والسهم الناري الحسن كانوتية بجانب المهاجم المرعب بابا!!

لولا الحضري لـــ(لطمنا) الخدود وضربنا الكف ونحمد الله اننا كسب النقاط وهذا هو المهم!!

متفرقات!!

مريخ الفاشر يمر بازمة حقيقية بسبب ايقاف مدربه محسن سيد وعلى الاتحاد  العام لا يترك سياسة الكيل بميكيالين حتى لا يتعرض المريخ الى بهدلة في  الفترة المقبلة!!

 ما يحدث من مماطلة من الاتحاد العام سيدفع ثمنه مريخ الفاشر وربما قاده الى الهبوط الى الدرجة الاولي.

الاخ محمد سيد احمد اطلق تصريحات مطمئنة في مصلحة الاندية واعتقد انه من الواجب ان يتم تسليم الاندية مستحقاتها بطرف التلفزيون!!

على التلفزيون الايفاء بمستحقات الاندية لتواجه متطلبات اللاعبين الاجانب ومرتبات الموظفين!!
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل الشكر يا شباب وجمعتكم مباركة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


تأكيدا لإنفرادنا : كروجر يوقع العقد ويغادر إلى ألمانيا
الأحمر يكرم صناع إنجاز الرديف .. إبراهومة ورفاقه يشكرون المجلس .. يدعون الجماهير ويتحدون الكبار
السافي يباشر مهامه ويشرف على تدريبات الصالة .. والأحمر يبحث عن تجربة ودية
تاكيدا لانفراد الزعيم .. كروجر يكمل اتفاقه مع المريخ .. يوقع العقد ويغادر الى المانيا
الزعيم تحاور الالماني وكروجر يكشف اسباب تركه لسان جورج
فريق المستقبل يتحدى الاول في مهرجان تكريم الرديف
مجلس الادارة يحفز صناع الانجاز
نجوم الرديف يشكرون المجلس ويدعون الجمهور
حمد السيد يتبرع بتلفزيون للجمهور في مهرجان اليومتدريبات صالة لنجوم المريخ امس
المريخ يبحث عن ودية غدا
إبراهومة : من إنتقدوا أداء المريخ امام الرومان لم يشاهدوا المباراة
حداثة : الحضري رجح كفة المريخ والحكم ظلمنا
مجدي يتوعد التلفزيون
فيما تم الاتصال بعدد من الاندية .. ابراهومة يخطط لتجربة ودية السبت لتجهيز البدلاء 
الفريق يتدرب في السادسة من مساء اليوم بملعبه .. واختيار احتياطي مباراة الاتحاد لمواجهة الرديف
التونسي السافي يزاول عمله ويشرف على تدريبات الصالة وحسن كمال يغيب باذن من الجهاز الفني
تاكيدا لانفراد الزعيم .. كروجر بتعاقد مع المريخ اعام وثلاثة اشهر ويغادر الى المانيا .. الالماني يقضي يومين باثيوبيا ويعود الى الخرطوم في الاول من سبتمبر .. ابراهومة والباشا يحرصان على وداعه بالمطار ومشاورات مطولة بين المدير الفني الحالي والقادم
مدرب المريخ يكشف اسرار الانتصار على الرومان .. إبراهومة : الفوز على الإتحاد دعم موقفنا في صدارة الدوري وحصلنا على نقاط مهمة أمام منافس عنيد .. اللاعبون عانوا بسبب سوء الارضية وخضنا المباراة بكرات غير صالحة وعلى الاتحاد العام توفير كرات جيدة تساعد اللاعبين .. الاستحواذ على الكرة لاكبر زمن ممكن هي استراتيجيتنا الجديدة وفلسفتي قائمة على السيطرة وترك المنافس يحرق طاقته ويجري بدون كرة
الثعلب يكمل اتفاقه مع المريخ ويفتح قلبه للزعيم .. كروجر : عودتي للاحمر طبيعية وهذه اسباب تركي لسانت جورج .. سعيد باستقبال الجماهير واتمنى ان تلعب دورا ايجابيا وتساعد على تالق اللاعبين .. حرصت على تهنئة ابراهومة بعد نهاية لقاء الرومان لانني اعرف ان الاتحاد صعب المراس على ارضه .. لن اتنازل عن تطبيق الانضباط ومعرفة الاجواء في السودان ستساعدني ولم احسم امر الجهاز المعاون وابراهومة سيكون ساعدي الايمن .. الاتفاق اكتمل 
5 نقاط جوهرية يحتاجها كروجر لمسيرة استثنائية .. 1/ عقد طويل المدى . 2/ الاستمرار لنهاية العقد . 3/ صلاحيات مطلقة في الشان الفني . 4/ توفير كل مايحتاجه من معينات . 5/ مساعدته على فرض الانضباط .
قطعت مشوار نجاحه في التجربتين السابقتين .. 5 اشياء يمكن ان تهدد المسيرة الثالثة للالماني .. 1/ تحميله مسئولية اي تعثر خلال الاشهر المقبلة . 2/ الاحكام المستعجلة والعاطفية من قبل الاعلام . 3/ الانفعالات الجماهيرية . 4/ تذبذب مستويات اللاعبين . 5/ رضوخ المجلس للضغوط الاعلامية والجماهيرية .
الصفوة على موعد مع المتعة .. المريخ يكرم الرديف في مهرجان كبير بالقلعة الحمراء .. تكريم للقيادات التاريخية لجهاز الاشبال وحوافز خاصة لصناع الانجاز .. فقرات غنائية متنوعة وتذاكر بشعار ( ادعم فريق الرديف ) تعبيرا عن الوفاء
ادارة ومدربو ولاعبو الرديف يشكرون المجلس .. الحيش : التكريم سيجعلنا اكثر حرصا على تقديم جهد اكبر في المستقبل 
عاطف منصور : المهرجان فرصة جيدة ليتعرف الجمهور على صغار المريخ
خالد تاج السر : مشلركة الصفوة تساهم في انجاح اليوم الاحتفالي ونتمنى حضورهم المبكر
ابراهومة : المتعة ستكون حاضرة
الامين العام للشورى المريخ يطالب بالتدافع لحضور المهرجان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الزعيم يكرم أبطال الرديف في مهرجان حاشد .. وكروجر يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة للصدى
الألماني : هيثم وعلاء الدين إضافة مهمة .. لست ساحرا ولهذا السبب فضلت المريخ على سان جورج
الاحمر يحتفي بانجاز الرديف ويكرم الرعيل الاول
المريخ ينظم مهرجلنل الليلة .. نجوم الرديف يتحدون الفريق الاول
الفريق الطاهر يناشد الجماهير
المريخ يكتفي بتدريبات صالة 
خالد احمد المصطفى : لايمكن الاستغناء عن اي لاعب مثل الباشا
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يركز على خط الهجوم
مدير الكرة بالمريخ : لاعبو الإتحاد أدوا بشراسة أمامنا وعدنا بثلاث نقاط مهمة
حداثة : الحضري انقذ المريخ من الهزيمة
اشاد بابراهومة .. كروجر : لست ساحرا واحتاج الى مساعدة الجميع 
الجنرال يغادر الى المانيا
نجوم المريخ يرحبون بكروجر
الفرقة الحمراء تخوض مواجهة ودية أمام الرديف الليلة وعلاء الدين يعود للتشكيلة في لقاء الجوارح
تسعة إنتصارات وتعادل في الدوري التأهيلي 
تأييد واسع لقرارات الإتحاد العام
الاوساط الهلالية تترقب قرار الوزير
عمر وسامي ومساوي يغيبون عن تدريب الهلال واصابة طفيفة لمهند
الازرق يحول تدريباته للفترة الصباحية
المريخ ينظم مهرجانا لتكريم الرديف .. نجوم الفريق الاول يستعرضون امام ابطال الرديف
الجنرال يتحدث للصدى .. كروجر : العمل في المريخ مريح ولست ساحرا واحتاج الى تعاون اللاعبين ومساندة الجمهور .. ساطالب بالتجديد للحضري ووجود حارس مرمى مميز يساعد على التتويج بالبطولات .. اتفقت مع الوالي على كل التفاصيل وساقود الاحمر لمدة عام وثلاثة اشهر ولاافضل التعاقدات الطويلة .. نعم حققت نجاحات كبيرة مع سانت جورج وواجهتني صعوبات والوضع مع المريخ مختلف .. فرصة سانت جورج في التاهل من المجموعة ضعيفة في وجود النجم الساحلي والصفاقسي .. اذا كان هيثم وعلاء الدين بنفس عطائهما مع الهلال سيضعان بصمة مع المريخ .. ابراهومة مدرب جيد اعرف قدراته واستعانة الاحمر بنجوم الاولمبي قرار موفق .. ارتبطت وجدانيا بالمريخ واعد بالاجتهاد والاستقرار الاداري وعدم وجود مشاكل مالية يساعدني على اداء دوري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• بعد الاعلان الرسمي لفقدان المجلس للشرعية : المفوضية تتسلم قرار الإستئنافات وتخاطب الوزير
• المحكمة تستدعي المفوضية وطعن جديد من همشري بالأحد يعطل تنفيذ القرار الأخير
• ماكوك الهلال الجديد الشغيل يكشف لـ (قوون) أسرار التوهج ونجومية مباراة السلاطين
• مهرجان كبير في المريخ اليوم لتتويج الرديف .. والمريخ ينازل رديفه في مهرجان التتويج والحضري يدافع عن ألوان الفراعنة
• كروجر يتراجع عن قراره ويتوصل لإتفاق مع المريخ ويطير لأديس أبابا ويعود مطلع سبتمبر برفقة مساعد ألماني
• رئيس رابطة الهلال بالدوحة علي الخضر يفتح قلبه لـ«قوون» في حوار صريح: رابطة الهلال بالدوحة أسست لمشاريع ضخمة على رأسها اقامة توأمة الهلال والسد 
• رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم ينتقد قرارات الحالات الطارئة ضد النسور ويصفها بالظالمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• يعود للتدريبات الصباحية اليوم ويعلن الطواري للتماسيح : أجواء إحتفالية في مران الفرقة الهلالية
• لاعبو الهلال يتسلمون حوافز الإنتصارات أمس .. غياب مفاجئ للمعلم والغزال ونزار ومساوي
• معتمد جبل أولياء يسحب مبادرته بخصوص الهلال
• وكالة سفر تحمل أمر قبض لأحد أعوان البرير بسبب المحترفين
• الالماني كروجر يتوصل لاتفاق مع مجلس المريخ ويغادر إلى اثيوبيا
• فشلنا في الوصول لكأس العالم ثلاثة مرات بسبب اخطاء متكررة : د. صلاح فرج الله: خرجنا من الامم الافريقية على يد منتخب يعاني من الحرب الاهلية
• مجلس المريخ ينظم إحتفال لبطل الدوري الرديف اليوم وكروجر يطالب بطمبل
• في حفل انيق بصالة كبار الزوار بالامس : مجموعات هلالاب بادب تكرم الاسد والسادة والشغيل
• بحضور كل المحترفين الاجانب : الهلال يتدرب امس عصرا ويحدد مواعيد جديدة للتمارين صباحاً
• رئيس الأهلي الخرطوم: لن نقبل وساطة في قضية السليمي والخرطوم أقحم نفسه
• حداثة: لعبنا مباراة جيدة ولو وجود الحضري لحصلنا على التعادل على اقل تقدير
• نائب رئيس رابطة الهلال السابق جفاوي يفتح النار : ابوشنب غير مؤهل لتقييم لما قدمناه للهلال والتاريخ شاهد على انجازاتنا .. الفكي بريمة من ابرز مشجعي الفريق
• الاهلي شندي يغادر إلى كادقلي بالاحد لمواجهة اسود الجبال .. النقر يستعد للاسود بالتدريبات فقط وغياب منتصر والعلمين عن المباراة المقبلة
• عبد المهيمن: مباراة هلال كادقلي ستحدد مصير الاهلي في منافسة على اللقب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الجماهير الوفية ترفض مبادرة الجودية
• بيان ملتهب لرابطة أهل الهلال المركزية ورفض جماعي لتحويل مجلس الشرعية للجنة التسيير
• الهلال واصل نهضته القانونية : الإدارية تستدعي المفوضية
• الكوكي يكشف لـ (عالم النجوم) أخطر الأسرار وإتحاد الخرطوم يهاجم الإتحاد العام ويساند النسور
• كروجر يفجر الأوضاع قبل توقيع العقد ويطالب بطمبل
• تسجيلات الازرق الوطنية تسير في طريق النجاح
• الشغيل .. مالك .. علي النور .. وأتير توماس يرسمون الملامح الجديدة لكتيبة الأسياد
• بيان من اهل الهلال المركزية : جماهير الهلال العريضه ترفض لجنة التسيير حتى لو أتت بالبرير رئيساً
• مدرب الموردة: مشكلة الموردة لم يكن بها فريق والاحلال والتبديل كانت كبيرا
• طارق احمد آدم: غير راضي عن المستوى الذي ظهرنا به والقادم سيكون أفضل
• العميد معاوية صبري عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني في افادات جريئة لـ (عالم النجوم) : الاعلام ضخم قضية لطفي السليمي وشكرا لجمال الوالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• رابطة الهلال المركزية تحشد قواعدها وتصدر بياناً خطير بالامس :
• الجماهير ترفض التسيير وتهاجم الوزير وتؤكد وقوفها مع البرير
• الكوكي .. كاريكا .. تراوري والغزال علامة الجودة في الهلال
• الكوكي: طردت عبد الصمد من التمرين فأبعدني من المريخ
• الهلال يكثف تحضيراته للتماسيح ويتدرب لساعتين أمس
• الجنرال يحول تمارين الهلال صباحا ومفاجآت في نتائج التأهيلي أمس
• السادة: ظروف الدورة الأولى بالممتاز تحتم علينا مواصلة الإنتصارات
• استأنف تدريباته بالامس : الأسياد يرفعون وتيرة الإعداد لمواصلة الانتفاضة أمام التماسيح
• الجهاز الفني يرفع شعار حصد نقاط الولايات لحفاظ على لقب الممتاز
• علي النور يحسم أمر المنافسة على الطرف اليمين وخليفة جوكر الاسياد الاول
• ثــــــــــورة الـــهـــــــــلال تــهـــــــدد الـنــيــــــــــل
• حصاد الجولة الاولى لدوري سوداني الممتاز في دورته الثانية :
• اربعة انتصالات وثلاثة تعادلات و (14) هدف وركلتين جزاء وحالة طرد واحدة
• الاسياد يصعدون للمركز الثاني .. الفهود تعطل الاولاد .. والقراقير يفضلون الثبات
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*• الاسياد يصعدون للمركز الثاني .. 
من وين اسياد ومن وين يصعدون ومن وين للمركز الثاني 
انتوا بتضحكوا على نفسكم ولا منو؟
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*• كروجر يفجر الأوضاع قبل توقيع العقد ويطالب بطمبل

يفجر الاوضاع اصلو هو معتصم برابعة العدوية ؟ وبعدين انا قايلو طالب بطمبل يلعب مهاجم زي زمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*• لاعبو الهلال يتسلمون حوافز الإنتصارات أمس .. غياب مفاجئ للمعلم والغزال ونزار ومساوي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله دول كلهم غياب ومال مين اللي جاء؟  امكن ما قبضوا المعلوم وعارفين انو ما حيقبضوا الخبر الاولاني دا شتلة ما محسنة
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*• كروجر يتراجع عن قراره ويتوصل لإتفاق مع المريخ ويطير لأديس أبابا ويعود مطلع سبتمبر برفقة مساعد ألماني

وكان قراره الاولاني شنو الذي تراجع عنه؟ غايتو ما عارفكم بتجيبوا لينا مرض الجلافيط دا ليه قووووون والاتياس وعالم النجوم دي جرايد زمن بنقرا الجرايد ما كنا قاعدين نقراها بس حسة قريناها عندكم وبالتعليقات يللا نطو لي جوز بدل بلة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا محمد على المجهود والاضافة 

هبالة وحقد فى عناوين الصحافة الهلالية 

اخونا محمد الناير مبروك زمالة فاطمة الصادق ( صرحت الزميلة فاطنة الصادق ..... )

الخمد لله متفقين على كروجر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا محمد على المجهود والاضافة 

هبالة وحقد فى عناوين الصحافة الهلالية 

اخونا محمد الناير مبروك زمالة فاطمة الصادق ( صرحت الزميلة فاطنة الصادق ..... )

الخمد لله متفقين على كروجر



قُتا شنو وضح اكتر ي الحلفاوي
                        	*

----------

